# Colorado Haunters Association



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

If you live in Colorado, you should join us!!! The Colorado Haunters Association was started by Evil Andrew and is growing like wildfire. We almost have 30 members, both pro and home haunters!!! Go to this link and join us! We have a lot of events coming up, so don't miss out!

After you create your profile, make sure you go back to the Colorado Haunters page and click on "Join Group."

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/group/coloradohaunters

Hope to see you there!!!


----------

